# I have a film rated at 200/24 what asa settings should i use on my pentax spotmak sup



## dhruv990 (Oct 4, 2009)

*I have a film rated at 200/24 what asa settings should i use on my pentax spotmak super takumar? On the asa dial the sttings are at 400/60x should i change these to 200/24 or is it okay? moreover can someone please tell me what does the 60x, 200, 1000, on the dial mean(not the one within the glass panel but on the dial)*

*Any help would be greatly appreciated.*


----------



## Dwig (Oct 4, 2009)

dhruv990 said:


> *I have a film rated at 200/24 what asa settings should i use on my pentax spotmak super takumar? On the asa dial the sttings are at 400/60x should i change these to 200/24 or is it okay? moreover can someone please tell me what does the 60x, 200, 1000, on the dial mean(not the one within the glass panel but on the dial)*



The 200/24 speed rating means you set "200" on cameras with ASA (or modern ISO) numbers and "24" on those maked in DIN numbers. If your Spotmatic is marked ASA then use 200.

The 60x 125 250, ... numbers are the shutter speeds. F/stops are set on the lens.

You can download a PDF of the original instruction manual from this page:

Pentax camera instruction manuals, Pentax professional instruction manuals

Be careful to select the correct manual. There are a number of variations on the Spotmatic (Spotmatic, Spotmatic II, Spotmatic F, SP500, SP1000, ...). Most work very much the same, but the metering on the Spotmatic F is quite different than the others.



> *Any help would be greatly appreciated.*



No need to shout.


----------



## dhruv990 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanx for the help, and about the shouting, when i pressed enter the size of the font was was smaller so i tried out 6 but it became too big. Sorry .
 By the way can u tell me what shutter speed should I select(I do have a manual but i couldnt find anything that helped) I asked this question in yahoo answers and there everyone was telling me to try setting shutter speed to f16 to 1/250 sec. how do i set this i only have the options :  B 1 2 4 8 15 30 60x 125 450 500 1000
I cant use the meter on it because the battery is dead. So i have to change it manually for now.


----------



## Dwig (Oct 5, 2009)

dhruv990 said:


> ...i only have the options :  B 1 2 4 8 15 30 60x 125 450 500 1000...



Check those numbers again. The Spotmatics do not have a 1/450th shutter speed. If yours is actually marked "450" its mis-engraved. Such blunders have happened. The setting you list as "450" is actually 1/250th and should be engraved "250". 

The mercury batteries the Spotmatics were designed for are no longer available (excessively toxic). Find some hand held meter as a substitute. Until then, use the Sunny-16 rule. Check out:
Sunny 16 rule - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## dhruv990 (Oct 6, 2009)

Dwig said:


> dhruv990 said:
> 
> 
> > ...i only have the options :  B 1 2 4 8 15 30 60x 125 450 500 1000...
> ...



I happened to come across this page with a calculator:Aperture/Shutter is it worth it?
and setting the shutter speed to 1/250 changes the the exposure level to 48(moderately dark) is that okay or should i select it so that it becomes 52(though i do want a dark pic)


----------

